# Using a quick release with a recurve bow?



## Lonesome00 (Sep 29, 2012)

I was shooting my recurve yesterday and got to thinking about using a quick release with it. I found even with a glove my fingers and hand would get fatigued and my shots started going places I had not intended. Plus, in my way of thinking, a quick release would lead to more consistency. However, the guy at the archery place we go to said I would be worse off if I used a quick release on a recurve.  What is the real story, is a quick release a good or bad thing with a recurve?


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 29, 2012)

For me, i shoot instinctively. For me to do this it, i got to "feel" the shot. With a release i loose that "feeling" and it just doesnt work for me. Ive tried it while back out of curiosity and just didnt like it.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 29, 2012)

I know some guys who shoot with a release and they shoot very accurate with them, do what works best for you.


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 29, 2012)

I can shoot with or without one but consistant accuracy comes with my use of one at longer distances. It adds a solid 6-8 yards to my shooting range.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Sep 30, 2012)

So the best thing to do is try it and see how it works out. I have never installed a release ring, but they look simple enough. Is there anything I should know before I do it?


----------



## RogerB (Sep 30, 2012)

It will completely change the tune of your bow.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 30, 2012)

I tried it and did not like it or the way it shot.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Sep 30, 2012)

I am not much into compounds so please forgive me if this is a stupid question. Other than how hard they are to pull back, why do they help compounds but not recurves? I figured because there is no way for me to release exaclty the same way every time with my fingers, a quick release would. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------

